# Bulls sign Malik Allen - Tribune confirms



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Someone posted (in another thread) this was reported on the radio.

Allen visited the bulls/paxson on the 9th and then again today. I don't see any news of the deal on any of the www sites yet.

If this is true, I'm somewhat disappointed becuase the Sanagila rumor seemed to be bringing us a player with more promise.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



DaBullz said:


> Someone posted (in another thread) this was reported on the radio.
> 
> Allen visited the bulls/paxson on the 9th and then again today. I don't see any news of the deal on any of the www sites yet.
> 
> If this is true, I'm somewhat disappointed becuase the Sanagila rumor seemed to be bringing us a player with more promise.


and a player that we unamoniously, well outside of that party pooper (and my mate) Fleet, supported


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*

Signing Allen wouldn't preclude us from getting Songalia.

I'm assuming that if we do get Allen, it would be for the LLE.

BUT let's say we had to give Allen the rest of our MLE. We still have the Trade Exception from the Deke trade (which expires Sept 8), and since the Kings have Songalia's Early Bird Rights and can match any offer, we'll have to send our TE and a 2nd-round pick (or the rights to Austin) to the Kings in a sign and trade if we want him.

Or hope they don't match a $2.2 million offer (or a LLE offer), but why wouldn't they? He would still have the ever-popular "tradeable contract".


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



rlucas4257 said:


> and a player that we unamoniously, well outside of that party pooper (and my mate) Fleet, supported


yore insane. I support Darius. I'm against baby formula subsidies for poor mothers


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



fleetwood macbull said:


> yore insane. I support Darius. I'm against baby formula subsidies for poor mothers



Baby Formula subsidies? Geez, whats wrong with that?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*

less money for Sidewinder missiles


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



fleetwood macbull said:


> less money for Sidewinder missiles


Now that is correct.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



bullsville said:


> Signing Allen wouldn't preclude us from getting Songalia.
> 
> I'm assuming that if we do get Allen, it would be for the LLE.
> 
> ...


How much is the trade exception?

I'm not a fan of Malik Allen. I'd rather us sign Songaila and then bring up Mario Austin. Skiles said they would let Mario know about their plans for him, so far I've heard nothing. What about bringing Tommy Smith back, he played good in Summer League and Preseason for us last year. Above the latter 2, I'd love to bring back Lonny Baxter too.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*

I don't see how, right now, we can assume Allen got less than th eminimum. He hasn't earned more than that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



bullsville said:


> Signing Allen wouldn't preclude us from getting Songalia.
> 
> I'm assuming that if we do get Allen, it would be for the LLE.
> 
> ...


Seems like we only need one more big at this point - one who can play C.

If this signing rumor is true, then (without Curry) we'd have 4 capable bigs: Allen, Othella, AD, Chandler. Plus we could play Nocioni or the inch-taller Deng at the PF spot and go a little smaller at times.

If we have more dollars to use to sign players, I'd like to see us add another SF (we have ONE until Deng heals).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



DaBullz said:


> Seems like we only need one more big at this point - one who can play C.
> 
> If this signing rumor is true, then (without Curry) we'd have 4 capable bigs: Allen, Othella, AD, Chandler. Plus we could play Nocioni or the inch-taller Deng at the PF spot and go a little smaller at times.
> 
> If we have more dollars to use to sign players, I'd like to see us add another SF (we have ONE until Deng heals).


And one of those bigs is about 121 years old. Yes, 121. Can we really count on a guy who was born during the Johnson administration, the ANDREW JOHNSON Administration that is?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



rlucas4257 said:


> And one of those bigs is about 121 years old. Yes, 121. Can we really count on a guy who was born during the Johnson administration, the ANDREW JOHNSON Administration that is?


That 121 year-old might be a starter and finisher for us, no matter who we sign (within reason).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



DaBullz said:


> That 121 year-old might be a starter and finisher for us, no matter who we sign (within reason).


Of all my biggest fears for the Bulls, its that that would keep me up at night.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*

Well he'll only start/finish if he is capable. If he clearly isn't, then he won't. Othella and/or Tyson is in for that role.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*

I heard it at 6 on the Score, but they didn't repeat it when I tuned into their update at 7. Hmmmm.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



sloth said:


> How much is the trade exception?


I'm not 100% positive, but the difference between Deke's salary and Pike's was $1.746434 million, I think that's what it is for.

Griffin and Wilks were also in the trade (to make the salaries match up within the 115% plus $100,000 rule), but a little-known clause in the CBA allows minimum-salary players to be included in a trade. It is known as the "minimum-salary exception", and because of it we were able to take Griff and Wilks in the trade yet get a trade exception like we traded Deke for Pike straight-up.

-----------------


http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#69

The "minimum salary exception" allows teams to acquire minimum-salary players without regard to salary matching under the assigned player exception (see question number 67 ). For example, a team over the cap can trade a second round draft pick to another team in exchange for a minimum-salary player, even a 10-year veteran earning $1 million. 

*When a team acquires multiple players in the same trade, it essentially ignores the incoming salary for all minimum-salary players, as they fall under the minimum salary exception*. For example, a team is over the cap and trades a $5 million player, receiving in return a $5.5 million player and two 10-year veterans earning $1 million each on minimum-salary contracts. The team trading the $5 million player can accept only $5.85 million in return (115% plus $100,000 of $5 million), and the three incoming players combine for $7.5 million in salary. However, the two $1 million players are covered by the minimum salary exception, so only the $5.5 million player counts against the assigned player exception. Since $5.5 million is within the team's $5.85 million limit using the assigned player exception, the trade is allowed. 

Teams trading away minimum-salary players do count their salaries (the portion not paid by the league -- see question number 9 ) as outgoing salary when comparing salaries for trade.


-------------------------

Because of this rule, Griff and Wilks were added to the deal to make it possible salary-cap wise (Houston added them so that the total salaries of Pike and Griff and Wilks would match Deke's salary).

The funny thing is, Pax probably wanted Wilks more than he wanted Griff. Not that he didn't want Griff, he needed defensive-minded veterans who were good in the locker room, and Griff was voted as a captain by the team. 

But with Griff's questionable health last summer, Pax probably wanted Wilks more, because we needed at PG. At the time of the trade, Duhon was Euro-bound, but he made the team because he played so well.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*

I'd rather see the Bulls sign Malik Yoba than Malik Allen. Ugh.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*

Still no news link....


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*

Just heard an update on the Score and nothing....?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*

I've emailed the Score but I haven't heard anything back. I'm sure that's what they said at 6.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*

The Tribune confirms the story:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,1788161.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*

Glad to hear they're not finished, but not a bad pickup.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*

thanks for the tip, narek, and the confirmation. looks like songaila is still on pax's radar according to the article.

_Paxson is not done shopping. The Bulls are pursuing restricted free agent Darius Songaila of the Kings, agent Mark Bartelstein said Tuesday.

"They're very interested," Bartelstein said. "But it's complicated because he's a restricted free agent."

Nevertheless, the Bulls have a legitimate shot at acquiring the 6-8 power forward. It is believed the arrival of Shareef Abdur-Rahim in Sacramento signaled a departure for Songaila, 27, who averaged 7.5 points and 4.2 rebounds last season._


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*



mizenkay said:


> thanks for the tip, narek, and the confirmation. looks like songaila is still on pax's radar according to the article.
> 
> _Paxson is not done shopping. The Bulls are pursuing restricted free agent Darius Songaila of the Kings, agent Mark Bartelstein said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I saw his post and started this thread after realizing Allen was visiting for the 2nd time. The pieces seemed to fit and verify it was happening.

(I think it's neat to have had the news in the forum for hours before the trib did).


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*



mizenkay said:


> thanks for the tip, narek, and the confirmation. looks like songaila is still on pax's radar according to the article.


Now, that's a nice article. It also said TC is likely to be the next to sign.

If Pax signs Songaila and TC long term and gets Curry signed at any length, he has had a heck of an off-season.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*



narek said:


> The Tribune confirms the story:
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,1788161.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


Thanks very much, now Wisconsin is only half-unreliable...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*



johnston797 said:


> Now, that's a nice article. *It also said TC is likely to be the next to sign.*
> 
> If Pax signs Songaila and TC long term and gets Curry signed at any length, he has had a heck of an off-season.


Which is actually the important part.

And yeah, if Pax then adds Songalia he will have had an unbelievable off-season. 

I'm assuming some of the "PROactive" talk will turn into "Damn, it's good to be "REactive" and get a player on the cheap by being patient and getting a great value (and still be able to re-sign our other guys)".


But, we can't say that until Tyson and then Songalia are actually Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Two nagging questions.

Is he better than Reiner?

Is he better than Funderburke?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

As a heat fan, here is what I saw of him when he was with us

1. He is a terrific midrange shooter. That is his entire game
2. He blocks shots really well, especially on the weakside. Comes up with those highlight type blocks
3. Horrible rebounder, defender, and has no post game. Also has very low bball iq. Picks up fouls at the wrong time. Shoots when he should pass. Stuff like that. Is a black hole a lot of the time


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hip Hip HOOOORAY!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Allen's a good pickup for the LLE. Alot better than Googs, IMO. It's not like he'll be playing much anyways, but if he does he's more capable than most 3rd stringers out there (i.e. Reiner). 

Man, I'm really hoping for Songaila. He'd really be a great fit for us with his shooting and passing ability as a PF.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I trust this is just one year guarenteed just like O's even if it is a multi-year deal. You can't cut into cap space for Malik Allen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am a little concerned. Allen is one thing, its a nice signing and we all know he is interested in Songaila. We do not need two more big men, unless, Curry may be done.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't see a lot of upside to this signing. In fact, if Curry's not coming back, we'd have been better off keeping Reiner.

The great thing about Dale Davis (we didn't have a shot at him, it turned out, but I'm just using him as an example) is that he could play the 4 or the 5. Malik Allen playing the 5 is a huge stretch.

wadeshaqeddie's capsule is on the money -- only Kurt Thomas takes more jumpers from the power forward spot, and unlike Kurt, Allen is not a stout rebounder or defender. 

I know Allen probably won't play much. Perhaps this should be read as an encouraging sign in relation to Curry and Chandler. In any case, I would have rather seen the roster spot be spent on A. a true 4/5, or B. a flyer (Pasalic, etc.).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I'm not a huge fan of Malik Allen, but so long as its not a guaranteed deal beyond this season I don't see a lot of harm. I can't imagine we spent a lot on a guy the Heat dropped like a bad habit heading into the playoffs and the Bobcats wouldn't play.

I sort of like the idea of getting Songaila though.

I wouldn't describe either of these guys as post players though. From what I remember of seeing them and reading about them, they're both sort of face up, shooting big men who aren't very good rebounders or defenders. Sort of like a (very) poor man's Dirk Nowitski, not guys who score in the paint.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I am a little concerned. Allen is one thing, its a nice signing and we all know he is interested in Songaila. We do not need two more big men, unless, Curry may be done.


Doubt it.

Paxson is probally following something along the lines of 6 guards-3 forwards-6 bigmen to complete the 15 man roster.

*Guards*

1. Eddie Basden
2. Chris Duhon
3. Ben Gordon
4. Kirk Hinrich
5. Eric Piatowski
6. ????

*Forward* 

1. Luol Deng
2. Andres Nocioni
3. ????

*Center* 

1. Antonio Davis
2. Othella Harrington
3. Malik Allen
4. _Darius Songaila_ 
5. _Eddy Curry_
6. _Tyson Chandler_

Look, AD and Othella are getting a bit older, and may be prone to injury. Tyson has back problem history, and Eddy has the heart problem or non problem....but, I think Paxson is just taking a precaution. I think this is how the active lineup will be like.

PG-3
SG-3
SF-2
PF-3
C- 3
----
That means we will have a small forward on the injury reserve to cover if Noc. or Andres go down. I don't think its that big of a deal really.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Well, I'm not a huge fan of Malik Allen, but so long as its not a guaranteed deal beyond this season I don't see a lot of harm. I can't imagine we spent a lot on a guy the Heat dropped like a bad habit heading into the playoffs and the Bobcats wouldn't play.


Charlotte played Allen in 22 of the 30 games he spent with them, but for only 12.3 minutes per game. But Okafor and Brezec were getting almost 70 minutes and Melvin Ely getting 20, Allen was only the 4th big man- but they did play him a little.

I can't remember seeing him play once, but in 1/2 of Eddy's minutes he rebounded more per minute and blocked more shots per minute than Eddy did. So just in case Eddy can't come back, I don't think Allen would hurt us too much.



> I sort of like the idea of getting Songaila though.
> 
> I wouldn't describe either of these guys as post players though. From what I remember of seeing them and reading about them, they're both sort of face up, shooting big men who aren't very good rebounders or defenders. Sort of like a (very) poor man's Dirk Nowitski, not guys who score in the paint.


Yeah, I don't think either of these guys are post players, but IF Eddy isn't back at least they rebound and block shots as well as he does. We'll have to find another post threat on offense, though, or run nothing but pick and roll, if Eddy can't come back.

Not that I'm saying Eddy won't be back, it's just with Tech suggesting it and it looking like the Bulls will have Tyson, AD, Othella, Songalia and Allen, that doesn't leave much room for Eddy.

It's about to get very interesting in Bullsville, that's for sure.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Malik Allen?*



bullsville said:


> Which is actually the important part.
> 
> And yeah, if Pax then adds Songalia he will have had an unbelievable off-season.
> 
> ...



Very very true. I was one of the guys who kinda wanted to be pro-active. Not necessarily signing any free agents, but at least start negotiating with our FAs. Granted, this is how RFA should work (for the benefit of the franchise), but as a fan, I'm just always anxious lol.

I would LOVE a rotation of Eddy and Tyson starting, backed up by AD, O, Darius, and Malik. We'd have some toughness, some guys who can hit the J, and a good passer in Darius.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm surprised to see the Songalia is 27 yrs old! Wow.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I'm surprised to see the Songalia is 27 yrs old! Wow.


Wasting four years in college isn't a helpful way to slow the aging process.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Wasting four years in college isn't a helpful way to slow the aging process.


also after college he played a year with CSKA in the Euroleague (quite a good season) after not being signed by Celts after draft.

I'm certain Allen is an Upgrade over Reiner. wand if thats the spot he's on I'm fine with it. I hope this ain't grtd for more than 1 year. he can hit the mid range which Pax was looking for.

And if we sign Songalia it is kinda strange - what's up with big Ed ???

Nontheless , I like DS's game , tough , and do hope we can land him with the 2.2 mil , assuming we did'nt use it on Allen , and he's the only guy I would'nt mind if it were for more than this season , since I think he's worth more than that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



bullsville said:


> I'm assuming that if we do get Allen, it would be for the LLE.


Uhh.... why?

Not like there was a bidding war for him.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Uhh.... why?
> 
> Not like there was a bidding war for him.


The main point is we didn't have to use our MLE. Signing the best guy Pax can find to the LLE instead of the league min is no problem. We will be under the cap next year and won't be able to use the LLE anyway.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



johnston797 said:


> The main point is we didn't have to use our MLE. Signing the best guy Pax can find to the LLE instead of the league min is no problem. We will be under the cap next year and won't be able to use the LLE anyway.


He could of probably signed someone to the LLE better than Allen. Don't get me wrong, everytime needs a 3rd string PF on the roster and Allen is good in that role... but I'm guessing he signed him to the league minimum.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The team's pursuit of post players might leave guards Adrian Griffin and Jannero Pargo out of the picture. Pargo is drawing significant interest from other teams, most recently from the Lakers.

"There's a bunch of interest in him," said Bartelstein, Pargo's agent. "We're trying to bring it to a conclusion. We haven't ruled out the Bulls."

Pargo isn't coming back...

Now we only have 2 PG's....

GO AFTER JAY

G Hinrich / Duhon / Jay
G Gordon / Basden
F Deng / Nocioni
F Chandler / Harrington / Songalia / Allen
C Curry / Davis

ehhh, wouldn't signing songalia be front cout GLUT?!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> The team's pursuit of post players might leave guards Adrian Griffin and Jannero Pargo out of the picture. Pargo is drawing significant interest from other teams, most recently from the Lakers.
> 
> "There's a bunch of interest in him," said Bartelstein, Pargo's agent. "We're trying to bring it to a conclusion. We haven't ruled out the Bulls."
> 
> ...


I hope JWill comes back and has a long NBA career. I think he belongs in Charlotte.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The ROY said:


> ehhh, wouldn't signing songalia be front cout GLUT?!


I don't think so. Main reason being that AD's minutes will be limited alot this season, as he's 36 yrs old. Pax even said this in the Tribune today. Othella will play 15-20 min/game just like last season, maybe even less at times. Malik Allen is just here for depth...I don't think he'll play much at all. Tyson and Eddy, assuming both return, probably won't play much more than 30 min/game (I would think even less for Eddy considering his circumstances)...that's just the way Skiles uses his rotations. That should leave at least 15 min/game for Songaila. More specifically, in a typical game the minutes could be something like...

PF: Chandler - 15, Harrington - 15, Songaila - 15, AD - 3
C: Curry - 27, Chandler - 14, AD - 7

Chandler = 29 min
Curry = 27 min
Harrington = 15 min
Songaila = 15 min
AD = 10 min
Allen = insurance in case of injury

And speaking of injuries, they more than likely will happen at some point, which will open up more minutes for guys like Harrington and Songaila to play more. I would really be pleased with this kind of big man rotation, even if it is a bit smallish. I'd rather go with smaller, but skillful/active big men than bigger stiffs like Reiner.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

If Songaila comes to the Bulls i would be shocked if he got less than 20mpg. AD and Harrington's roles might be decreased to give Songaila PT. 

Also with Skiles and his mad scientist line-ups that work, i wouldnt be surprised to see Darius play the 3 in some stretches next season if he was a Bull.


----------



## Buford T. (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Bulls sign Mailk Allen?*



DaBullz said:


> Seems like we only need one more big at this point - one who can play C.
> 
> If this signing rumor is true, then (without Curry) we'd have 4 capable bigs: Allen, Othella, AD, Chandler. Plus we could play Nocioni or the inch-taller Deng at the PF spot and go a little smaller at times.
> 
> If we have more dollars to use to sign players, I'd like to see us add another SF (we have ONE until Deng heals).


I'd hate to think the four you mentioned are both "serviceable" and what we are going into the season with. AD is way too old although I like him. O just should not be on the floor more than 15 minutes, that is the extent of his serviceableness. Allen is a warm body but is he really that much of an upgrade over the Reiners and TSmiths of the NBDL world. He should play less than O.

That leaves us with Chandler. Of course he is an impact player but he is NOT a Center despite his height. He can play it some nights and for some stretches but it would be a crime to pencil him in as a center for many minutes.

I really don't like the look of this rotation but if it's only for a year. . . . .


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not sure who mentioned it earlier, but it's certainly true that signing both of these guys could be a precursor to moving AD + something else for a higher profile guy with a long term deal.

Even if there's not something in the pipeline to do that at the moment, the moves now could be made with that possibility in mind.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> I'm not sure who mentioned it earlier, but it's certainly true that signing both of these guys could be a precursor to moving AD + something else for a higher profile guy with a long term deal.
> 
> Even if there's not something in the pipeline to do that at the moment, the moves now could be made with that possibility in mind.


Agree with your agreement with however posted that in the first place. And if that is a trade-deadline type of deal then, for what its worth, I doubt AD would complain about being moved since his contract would be up in a couple of months anyway. 

If Songaila is retained, these moves smell more like a set-up to moving AD than a back-up plan for Curry.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I'm not sure who mentioned it earlier, but it's certainly true that signing both of these guys could be a precursor to moving AD + something else for a higher profile guy with a long term deal.
> 
> Even if there's not something in the pipeline to do that at the moment, the moves now could be made with that possibility in mind.


Very good point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Very good point Mikedc. That never crossed my mind. Signing both guys adds depth and also allows Pax flexibility to move AD up until deadling. 

I agree with most people on here that say AD's minutes will be reduced.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Malik Allen was well regarded by the Heat, he just got beat out by Udonis Haslem, who shot like 55% this year and has a big contract now, so no shame there. Allen was a starter in his second year on a bad Heat team and had about 10 and 5 in 30 mins, actually playing C much of the time. He also had important minutes for the pre-Shaq Heat in 2004, scoring 12 and 13 in playoff games against Indiana (the rookie Wade/Odom/injured Caron Butler team). His shooting is improving to shouting distance of 50%, average rebounder, (about 4 in 20 mins/g career) hits his free throws... He's kind of Othella-like, but younger. Decent pickup for the LLE I think.

Songalia would make a crowded frontcourt, but it's good sense to start stocking bigs, not because of EC, but with AD being 36 and gone either in February or next summer, it's time. (Edit - I see MikeDC also brought up the fact that AD's expiring contract could be outward-bound.)


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Hopefully the malik allen signing doesn't turn songalia and his agent off


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Hopefully the malik allen signing doesn't turn songalia and his agent off



It certainly didn't seem to based on the comments by Mark Bartelstein.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bartlestein represents Songaila AND Pargo, doesn't he?

Grrrm. Were I Pargo, and if other teams weren't all that interested, I might tell Bartlestein that he's fired due to a representational conflict.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Bartlestein represents Songaila AND Pargo, doesn't he?
> 
> Grrrm. Were I Pargo, and if other teams weren't all that interested, I might tell Bartlestein that he's fired due to a representational conflict.



You know what, I can't see a Pargo OR Songaila situation any time soon. And yes he does.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> You know what, I can't see a Pargo OR Songaila situation any time soon. And yes he does.


Too bad. Both are great bench guys for any team in this league.

I remember a few years ago, in the Dark Years, we were commenting on how Kevin Ollie has turned into a very decent backup point guard with solid defense and a low TO rate. Though we have since emerged into the light, I'd have to say that if Ollie has a place in this league, Pargo surely does as well. They're even similar players, I think, complete with the streeeeaky J and the underrated handles.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Ahh yeah, Kevin Ollie. There was nothing more annoying on Yahoo GameChannel than 

5:31 K. Ollie missed layup
4:17 K. Ollie missed layup
3:18 K. Ollie missed layup



etc etc etc...........yeah.........that got annoying.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> I'm not sure who mentioned it earlier, but it's certainly true that signing both of these guys could be a precursor to moving AD + something else for a higher profile guy with a long term deal.
> 
> Even if there's not something in the pipeline to do that at the moment, the moves now could be made with that possibility in mind.


Good point Mike. It certainly gives Pax some options at trade deadline , especially since AD said a year ago he'll retire if traded...


I'm not sure if it was writen before on this 5 page thread , but according to the Southern it ain't the LLE , it's rumored to be a 3 year deal worth around 7.1 mil. If it's grtd for the 2nd (no team option??) than it cuts into our cap room next season. Songalia might cut into cap some more , but I don't mind so much him cutting 2-2.5 mil in cap next year , But if it's true I'm not sure I'm happy with Allen cutting more than 2 mil in our cap space. Allen is worth that money , but I think I'd rather have the cap flexibility next season.



> According to industry sources, the deal is believed to be for *three years at a total of $7.1 million* .


 http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/242sd5.htm 

To me it seems more and more that Pax is thinking no Ed no more , or maybe at the QO.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

bullet said:


> I'm not sure I'm happy with Allen cutting more than 2 mil in our cap space. Allen is worth that money , but I think I'd rather have the cap flexibility next season.
> 
> http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/242sd5.htm
> 
> To me it seems more and more that Pax is thinking no Ed no more , or maybe at the QO.


I'm sure I am not happy if Allen has any guarneteed money next year. He is a good 5th big man. And b/c of that, it's not conceivable that Pax could think, "I have Allen and it doesn't matter if Curry comes back or not". That would be nuts.......

Allen is fine as an insurance policy but you still need a real car to drive.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

According to the 7.1 mil per 3 years rumor it actually means *we used our 2.2 mil on Allen!!!* 

I thought it would be the other way around using the 2.2 mil on Songalia , it means we only have the LLE for him , and he won't be guarneteed for next year. I surely prefer Songalia guarneteed and Allen with the LLE.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

3 years, 7+ million for Malik Allen.

:deep breath:

Okay. 

Management pushed Scott Skiles to the brink of walking away from the team over two million dollars spread out over four years.

Management wouldn't have given Chris Duhon 3 yrs/7 mill if they hadn't had to match an offer sheet from the Craptors.

Giving MALIK ALLEN that much for that long is rucking fidiculous and flat-out irresponsible. He, or a player similar to him, could have been had for nothing more than the veteran's MINIMUM, never mind the exception.

Ladewski is as un-plugged-in as anyone who covers the Bulls on a regular basis, so perhaps he's getting Songaila's offer mixed up with Allen's. I hope that's the case. The only other possible rationale I'll accept is that signing Allen to that kind of a deal is the first half of a quid pro quo involving one of Bartlestein's GOOD clients (except I'm not sure that he has any of those).

Yikes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We wouldn't have to use $.01 of the LLE or MLE to get Songaila. We'd be getting him via an S&T deal, perhaps for Pike.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> 3 years, 7+ million for Malik Allen.
> 
> :deep breath:
> 
> ...


Even if Allen's deal is only guaranteed for one year, I can't believe Pax would spend the rest of the MLE on Allen unless, as you suggest, Bartlestein is going to make it up to us elsewhere.

For the record, he is Songalia's agent, so maybe he's going to get Songalia to agree to a sign and trade for the amonut of the Bulls' trade exception? That's just under $2 million, I would say "favor repayed" if that's the case.


----------

